#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Flow Diagram of Natural Gas Processing

## Mohamed

The diagram below depicts the typical processing of raw natural gas required to produced sales pipeline gas and to remove and recover the natural gas liquids (NGL) such as


ethanepropanebutanespentanes and heavier hydrocarbons
The diagram also lists the alternate processes available for each of the  individual processing units. 

See More: Flow Diagram of Natural Gas Processing

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## wangxr

Thanks

----------


## wangxr

thanks

----------


## dkp.engineer

Thank You

----------


## noke2519

thank you

----------


## NESTIN

thank you

----------


## maxim

thank you

----------


## shailesh284

Thank You

----------


## arcotvenu

Thanks

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## sharmeen

nice one

----------


## jeetxxp

Thank You Sir, for this nice Share

See More: Flow Diagram of Natural Gas Processing

----------


## alwaw911

Nice picture

----------


## coelhothiago

I am a chemical engineering student and my final project is about a processing gas plant. It is a DDP (Dew Point Plant). In the end of the process, there is a stabilization tower that separates two fractions, one light having C1 and C2 and other heavy with C3, C4, C5+.                                                                                                       .
The idea is to separate the C3 from the heavy stream to reuse in the refrigeration system (simple refrigeration by propane) of the plant. Today the C3 for refill the refrigeration system is bought, so we want make itself sustainable in refrigerant fluid with this adaptation.                                                                                           .
.                                                                                                                  .
Which would be a good layout and equipments to do that? Does someone have any tip?
.
.
Thank You 
Thiago

----------


## karnos

thanks you boss

----------


## dashali

Thanks

----------


## msmmd2000

Thanks

----------


## NSHAMSN

Dear Mohamed,
Nice view of gas processing.
1- Acid gas removal unit(AGU)  and dehydration unit:  PSA needs to be replaced with TSA (temperature swing adsorption)
2- Acid gas removal unit should be done with membrane.
3- mercaptan removal unit or MRU

 Thanks again

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Hi,
Can Some send me Typical P&ID for Gas Dehydration system.
My Id: deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Washoo

Nice one. However, where we have to install the compression facility.

----------


## sessom

thank you,..

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------


## ait

Salam,

Have you iso 6976 please

thank you

PS: Good Ramadhan for all Muslims

Ait-Abdallah

----------

